# Running a cycle of clen



## paddycoupe (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm planning on running a cycle of clen in january i checked my blood pressure today and it was 170/76 is this low enough to run a 6 week cycle 2 weeks on and 2 off...thanks


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Not sure about the clen but that bp is on the high side mate, not a good idea to have it much higher than that.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

get on some hawthorn berry and garlic oil for a couple of weeks and see if it drops....i have no idea how to read BP though


----------



## paddycoupe (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks lads thats me off the weed for a few months lol..any other ways to try and drop it? i'm on a keto with 4 weeks so my intake of fat in high enough ...any other ways around this?


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Like you said, stay off the weed, if you drink a lot beer, drink less, and have a good diet with less salt and sodium, all this will help, but no doubt you know this already. Who took your bp? if you were a bit stressed out at the time, this would give a slightly higher reading.


----------



## paddycoupe (Nov 15, 2011)

i got it done in the gym m8...the gym instructer did it...he didn't seem to worried about it just said that the smoking at night is probably why its that little bit high...i haven't drunk in 6 weeks m8..i'm on strict keto with 4 weeks and have a full cheat day on sunday..usually just a sunday roast, bar of choclate or 2 etc.. gym 6 days a week. 3 days of fasted cardio and 3 of weights...i think i'll get the hawthorn berry extract tomorrow and really watch my sodium intake and do my very best to lower it..


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

IronDan said:


> Random question but can clen effect a guys swimmers?
> 
> Tempted to run a cycle soon but my misses wants more kids to wreck our new home lol


Clen has no effect on the HPTA, so your boys will be okay.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

paddycoupe said:


> I'm planning on running a cycle of clen in january i checked my blood pressure today and it was 170/76 is this low enough to run a 6 week cycle 2 weeks on and 2 off...thanks


mate thats go to a Dr and possibly get meds high- how long has it been that high??


----------



## wee-chris (Oct 29, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> mate thats go to a Dr and possibly get meds high- how long has it been that high??


im a pt and with BP that high you would be asked to go to the docs and get a letter saying you are safe to use the gym. Go to the doctors


----------



## paddycoupe (Nov 15, 2011)

**** ok thanks guys...i don't think i ever got my blood pressure taken before...will get on to the docter asap


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

dont stress about it until you get it checked, anything could have raised it...just the thought of having it checked can raise your blood pressure. or sitting down for to long. just eaten, or had a quick roll up...a bit of stress from earlier in the day. or talking to someone you dont normally talk to.

my blood pressure has always been on the higher side (not that i have any idea what the numbers are) but when i was in hospital for a month they checked it multiple times a day and it was fine. i have a excitable heart, and anything can get my heart going. i remember i was sat on my seat attached to the machine and the doctor came and started talking to me and even that was enough to raise my heart rate an extra 20 bpm


----------



## paddycoupe (Nov 15, 2011)

ya i hope thats just it m8..i'm naturally a shy kind of person and that was the first time i ever spoke to the gym guy


----------

